
State of Kotlin 2018 - thecupisblue
https://pusher.com/state-of-kotlin
======
gmiller123456
>>Students dig the play on words. The more experienced developers are, the
less they seem to care. Dinosaurs…

Ouch. The article seems to emphasize that younger programmers are adopting
Kotlin more than older programmers, but makes no attempt at explaining why. Of
course most people who have been programming for quite a while probably went
through the phase of trying to learn everything new that came out. Then they
realized how much time they wasted as many of those things became obsolete.

IMHO, all it's going to take is some agreement between Oracle and Google for
Google to loose all interest in Kotlin. And I'd put it at a very high
probability that Google being required to loose interest in Kotlin would be
part of that agreement.

------
thecupisblue
Interesting to watch Kotlin grow, both as a language and in popularity. Seems
like this hypetrain is going towards real wide adoption, especially with JS
and Native support

